# Hello from Ireland!



## Dave_S (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everybody, I just joined this forum and thought I'd introduce myself.
My name is Dave, I'm 26 and I've suffered from Anxiety attacks since about 4 years ago. It started after a night out with a friend, we tried some drugs and I felt strange for a few weeks afterwards, slightly anxious and less sociable than normal. Then a few weeks later after a night of heavy drinking I had mi first major panic attack. At first I thought I was going crazy, I had never felt anything like it before. This went on for some time, and I began to feel really 'spaced out' and distant after having my panic attacks. I went to my doctor, he referred me to a counsellor and I had my ups and downs over the past few years. Lately I have more good times than bad but recently I had quite a large panic attack that left me feeling dazed for some time afterwards. It was only by doing a search on google on anxiety that I came across depersonalisation. I read some articles about it and realised that it described exactly how I have been feeling for the past few years! So even though I learned a lot and my counseller helped me with my anxiety, It's only recently that I've realised that I have been having feelings of depersonalisation all along, I just didn't realise what It was and that there were other people who felt just the same as me! It's quite reassuring to know that there are others out there like me and that the strange feelings I experience from time to time do not mean that I am going crazy! 
I've joined this website because I feel that it might be helpful for me to talk about my own feelings of depersonalisation and I really want to help and support other people who may be going through the tougher times of their own depersonalisation.


----------



## Tigerangel (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Dave, I can really feel what you're going through. I've been suffering for 30 years now, and going through a bad episode right now. Welcome!


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Dave

I know what it is like to findd out that this is a particular condition. I have been living with it for aver 30 years, but only recently had a name for it.

Welcome to the boards

Joel


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well Dave I'm from Ireland as well and have had this 4 years as well so at least you know already your not the only person on this island that has this feeling, as I know I felt like I must of been the only one when I first experienced it.

Anyway this forum won't do you any harm, just knowing your not alone helps.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hey ppl! im irish too ! goin thru hell at the moment.... with the feeling of just not being able to cope... living in a weird world that doesnt make sense etc.... maybe us irish can help eachother!


----------



## whattodo (May 11, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, 22 and feel as though iv ruined my life forever. It's only been a week but I have noone to talk to, boyfriend will tell me it's bullshit and he has exams so I don't want to put this on him...nothing looks the same and I cry at the craziest things!?! Please someone help, the name of a doctor, anything, I don't know how to cope with this on my own


----------

